# DHClient Bootp Broadcast Flag Option



## NOYB (Mar 26, 2012)

Will FreeBSD ever update the dhclient to newer version that supports the new '*-B*' dhclient command line option to make the client set the BOOTP broadcast flag in the DHCPDISCOVER packet, so that the server will send the DHCPOFFER and DHCPACK packets to the broadcast IP address?

There is also a new *bootp-broadcast-always;* dhclient.conf statement that will also enable this flag.


----------

